# garden pests



## ron c (Jun 19, 2004)

Does anyone know of any bee friendly garden pesticides?.......Ron


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

You will probably have to come up with an alternative pest control program like a Shop vac to control things like cucumber beetle and potato bugs and row covers.


----------



## jeannie (Dec 26, 2006)

*bee friendly garden supplies*

Yes, there is a bee friendly product called surround that works on garden pest. I have used it for 2 years and it works well. You can order it from Gardensalive.com. The spray forms a powder on the vegatables that the pest do not like so they either die or just go away, but the honey bees are not bothered. Good luck.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Neem oil works too. You can now buy it from Lowe's in the Garden Center.


----------

